# Beam deflector residual adhesive removal, advice sought



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

How can I remove the remains of the adhesive that secured the beam deflectors to my headlight lenses ??

The headlamp lenses are PLASTIC not glass on a Merc Sprinter I do not have any lens protectors fitted, the lenses themselves are plastic/acrylic. 

The deflectors were yellow and very brittle so I suspect they have been in situ for some considerable period of time. 

I am aware that a lot of solvents etc have a very bad effect on plastic lenses.

Practical advice please !!


----------



## Steve1087 (Jun 29, 2009)

I've used brake cleaner for years to remove adhesive residue on lenses, car bodywork and to get the residue from price labels off CD cases among other things. Always works and there has never been any detriment to the surface.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I was rather hoping for a household substance that would do the job rather than having to purchase something (like brake cleaner) That I will probably never need/use again and will just add to the "clutter" that is my "I might need this whilst I am away" box!!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Use WD40, works every time.
Gerry


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

GerryD said:


> Use WD40, works every time.
> Gerry


I'll second that - brilliant results!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Lighter fuel?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Turps will be OK, avoid anything with acetone.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

I have the same problem, tried turps but found it extremely slow and after half an hour had only half of one side completed

Finyar


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Try neat windscreen washer liquid - ie the the stuff you put in the windscreen washer reservoir- on a piece of soft tissue or jaycloth.

We have polycarbonate protectors over our headlamps and this brings off the gunge without scratching them or much effort.

G


----------



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

on the back of the packaging of the beam deflectors i bought it states use undiluted screenwash.
peter.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Screenwash = isopropyl alcohol
Brake cleaner = usually a mix of isopropyl and acetone.

DAve p


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Screenwash = isopropyl alcohol
> Brake cleaner = usually a mix of isopropyl and acetone.
> 
> DAve p


I would not use acetone on plastics as it will "melt" them - ie cause them to soften and become opaque. It's a solvent for plastics.

G


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

finyar said:


> I have the same problem, tried turps but found it extremely slow and after half an hour had only half of one side completed
> 
> Finyar


Try giving it another half an hour, job done............sorry :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

petrol onto a cloth and some elbow grease


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If you end up with a gooey mess rub talcum powder in to it.
you should end up with a ball of it if you rub it in circles.

My beam deflectors have been on mh for the last 4 years.
Passed two mot`s with no bother.
DAve p


----------



## rjandh (Sep 25, 2009)

Try a product called, appropriately enough, "Sticky Stuff Remover", available from hardware shops such as Robert Dyas, Kleeneezee etc for about £5.00 a bottle.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

lynx deodorant! contains alot of alcohol! works a treat, can remove permanent mark pen too!


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

*Use neat screenwash*

The Eurolites beam deflectors leave a sticky residue on the plastic lenses of the Smart car. I find that dousing with neat screen wash - as previously recommended, and as in the instructions - gets it off eventually, with gentle rubbing.


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Methylated spirits - it's kind to polycarbonate lenses and I think it's what the beam bender sticker makers suggest you use to remove the residue.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Well I can categorically state that WD40 did not do the job.

I will move on to the next suggestion

Finyar


----------

